# Welches Buch für Java



## Seeefe (12. September 2011)

*Welches Buch für Java*

Hallo liebe Community,

grad in Informatik nehmen wir Java durch bzw. lernens mit dem Hamster falls der euch was sagt  Jedenfalls machts mir Spaß und ich würde gerne mehr Programmieren können als nur einen Hamster der ein Korn aufnimmt^^ 

Also könntet ihr mir ein Buch empfehlen, welches gut für Einsteiger ist? Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen 

LG Seeefe


----------



## drWatson (12. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Hallo Seeefe!

Also die Java-Fibel schlechthin ist meines Erachtens nach: "Java ist auch eine Insel" von _Galileo Computing_
Java ist auch eine Insel: Programmieren mit der Java Standard Edition Version 6: Programmieren mit der Java Platform, Standard Edition - Version 6 Galileo Computing: Amazon.de: Christian Ullenboom: Bücher
Der Nachteil bei der Ausgabe ist, dass die sich noch auf die ältere Vorgängerversion 6 bezieht.
Vor kurzem ist da eine neue Java Version - die 7 rausgekommen. Deshalb dürften die neuen Kniffe (von denen es auch nicht sooo viele sein werden) nicht drin stehen...
...trotzdem ist das ein umfassendes Lehrbuch! Kann ich nur empfehlen 

viele Grüße,
drWatson


----------



## Seeefe (12. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Jo danke dir schonmal für diesen Tipp.

Hier hab ich grad auch eine neuere Ausgabe gefunden: Java ist auch eine Insel, m. DVD-ROM von Christian Ullenboom - Buch portofrei bei Weltbild.de kaufen

Hat sonst noch jemand eine empfehlung?


----------



## Kel (13. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Die Insel ist eigentlich nur eine Referenz für die Befehle, nicht sonderlich stark zum lernen geeignet - _Java von Kopf bis Fuß_ ist das aktuell beste Lernbuch für Java.


----------



## UnnerveD (13. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Besser noch als die buchfassung ist die Java ist auch eine Insel-Onlinefassung. Aber wie bereits angemerkt wurde, zum Lernen und Verstehen warum, ist es eher ungeeignet. Aber als Nachschlagewerk oder bei der Suche nach Praxisbeispielen ist es mir bisher immer sehr nützlich gewesen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Ich habs damals mit Sprechen sie Java ganz gut gelernt bekommen http://www.amazon.de/Sprechen-Sie-Java/dp/3898641171http://www.amazon.de/Sprechen-Sie-Java/dp/3898641171


----------



## Oromus (14. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Ich bin gerade dabei Java mit diesem Buch zu lernen: http://www.amazon.de/Einstieg-Java-Sonderausgabe-Verst%C3%A4ndliche-kommentierten/dp/3836213796/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315986835&sr=1-1


----------



## GTA 3 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Ich hab letztes Jahr Java als Unterichtsfach gehabt und habe mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß gelernt.


----------



## LzW827 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Versuchs vielleicht auch hiermit:www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung. Ist zwar seehr alt,aber basics gehen ganz gut damit.


----------



## Seeefe (18. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*

Vielen dank für die vielen Beiträge. Werd mir demnächst eins davon bestellen^^


----------



## Kel (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Buch für Java*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr Java als Unterichtsfach gehabt und habe mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß gelernt.


 Ist aktuell das beste Lernbuch für Java auf dem deutsch-/englischsprachigen Markt.


----------

